# Sad News from Lee Valley



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

I'd like to send my condolences to the Lee Valley and Veritas Tools family. Founder Leonard Lee passed away this morning. He built one of the finest companies in all of Canada and could teach the rest of the business world a lot about good customer service.










http://www.leevalley.com/en/LL.html
http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/ottawa/leonard-lee-obit-1.3669286


----------



## Alster (Aug 7, 2009)

Love the company, love the customer service. This guy knew how to build a business!

RIP, Leonard Lee.


----------



## AandCstyle (Mar 21, 2012)

My condolences to the family. He built a great legacy and beat longevity the odds, who could ask for more.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Sad news…a great company with quality products


----------



## Tooch (Apr 6, 2013)

Sad news. Hopefully the next man up continues the legacy


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

My condolences to Rob Lee and family.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

RIP Mr. Lee


----------



## JADobson (Aug 14, 2012)

> Sad news. Hopefully the next man up continues the legacy
> 
> - Tooch


From what I understand Robin Lee has been running the company for sometime now and has demonstrated the same commitments his father did.

Obit from Lost Art Press:
https://blog.lostartpress.com/2016/07/07/leonard-lee-founder-of-lee-valley-tools-1938-2016/


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Sad news. RIP Mr. Lee. Condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## HorizontalMike (Jun 3, 2010)

All of the above holds true!

RIP Mr. Lee


----------

